# Peacock Network



## DK1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Does anyone know if the TIVO Roamio will get the Peacock Network, like Pluto TV app (which by the way won't load up), Netflix or Amazon Prime?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

DK1 said:


> like Pluto TV app (which by the way won't load up),


It loads, just really slow.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> It loads, just really slow.


Not anymore


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

DK1 said:


> Does anyone know if the TIVO Roamio will get the Peacock Network, like Pluto TV app (which by the way won't load up), Netflix or Amazon Prime?


Tivo has Pluto tv Netflix and Amazon Prime no Peacock that's on xfinity or contour hardware


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Ask NBC. That’s who would decide.

Highly unlikely they consider the number of TiVo subscribers worth the effort. So I wouldn’t hold your breath.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NBC Peacock - do we get it, or are we "penalized" again for having TiVo?

Odds of having a Tivo app for Peacock or HBOMax are both very slim since Tivo is a niche market with limited users, in general the providers have no interesting in developing an app for them since they provide it, not Tivo.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> NBC Peacock - do we get it, or are we "penalized" again for having TiVo?
> 
> Odds of having a Tivo app for Peacock or HBOMax are both very slim since Tivo is a niche market with limited users, in general the providers have no interesting in developing an app for them since they provide it, not Tivo.


at least HBOMAX can be accessed via computer, but Peacock only through cable hardware


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> at least HBOMAX can be accessed via computer, but Peacock only through cable hardware


Not true, as of today it has iOS, android, and other clients that are not cable co hardware.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Not true, as of today it has iOS, android, and other clients that are not cable co hardware.


no I meant HBOMAX can be accessed via website while Peacock at least for cox customers does not have access via the web only cox contour boxes


----------



## DK1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks for the replies to my question about Peacock. As to PLUTO TV, I waited 10 minutes to load then gave up. While I've accessed PLUTO via my computer, I'd prefer the convenience of getting through TIVO especially since it's connected to to projector. The reality is I have a lot of content to fill my time between Amazon Prime, Netflix and Hulu.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a 1tb Roamio with my smart LG TV. Only use the Tivo peanut remote. Supposedly LG has included Peacock on their app list. Is there a way to access Peacock tv without disconnecting the TiVo in order for me to get to the smart lineup on the LG? Have not had any luck with the input button.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

johnfasc said:


> I have a 1tb Roamio with my smart LG TV. Only use the Tivo peanut remote. Supposedly LG has included Peacock on their app list. Is there a way to access Peacock tv without disconnecting the TiVo in order for me to get to the smart lineup on the LG? Have not had any luck with the input button.


You will need to use the LG remote, unfortunately unless you go out and buy some uber-remote, the two will have to work side to side.

Press the Home button on the LG remote, find the LG Content Store, and from there find Peacock along with so much more. Unless you have an LG that's more than a few years old, there's quite a bit of the streamers there... I've been accessing Disney+, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Peacock, and several more via the LG built in apps. You do NOT have to disconnect the TiVo or any other devices.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

MScottC said:


> You will need to use the LG remote, unfortunately unless you go out and buy some uber-remote, the two will have to work side to side.
> 
> Press the Home button on the LG remote, find the LG Content Store, and from there find Peacock along with so much more. Unless you have an LG that's more than a few years old, there's quite a bit of the streamers there... I've been accessing Disney+, Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Peacock, and several more via the LG built in apps. You do NOT have to disconnect the TiVo or any other devices.


Great thanks!


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

For what it's worth, I am a Comcast customer, and signed up for Peacock free access. On iPad/Computer, and can Chromecast to the TV. It would be nice if TiVo added an app for it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> For what it's worth, I am a Comcast customer, and signed up for Peacock free access. On iPad/Computer, and can Chromecast to the TV. It would be nice if TiVo added an app for it.


it's up to peacock to write a tivo app


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Peacock is NBC and NBC is Comcast which is Xfinity so no...there will be no Peacock app for Tivo. The 2 companies are at odds on many things and neither one is gonna do anything that may even appear to help the other. Of course the little guy gets hurt. I will say Peacock is free to Comcast customers and its a pretty good service.


----------

